
Change the Palm Oil Industry in Indonesia - cmurphyUSAID
http://www.sawitchallenge.org/sawit-challenge-statement-english
======
cmurphyUSAID
This challenge has room for tech, ag, finance, and supply chain innovation.

From the site

 _SAWIT seeks solutions that address these questions and at least one of the
following needs: \- Access to quality inputs such as seeds, fertilizer, labor
technology and extension services for improved and sustainable production \-
Access to up-to-date market and pricing information services \- Access to
finance for farmers who do not have formal banking services \- Geographic
mapping and demographic data that clarifies informal land ownership for
farmers, and could lead to legal title and sustainability certifications \-
Ability to trace crops to specific plantations and assure buyers that
smallholder crops were produced legally and without deforestation activities
\- A fast and cost-effective way to transport farmers’ palm fruit to mills in
less than 24 hours_

